# Show season is here! (If not just around the corner) Let's see yor show string!



## markadoodle (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I wanted to post this as I always love seeing everyone's show string, so here we go! A topic for sharing our 2012 show string!

Sadly this year I have been told no to showing my Mini's so my show string isn't as fun as your's but here are my two 2012 show-goers!

*Banbury Iberico (Bear)*

*Registered Andalusian gelding.*

















*Shez On Broadway (Bridget)*

*Registered Quarter Horse Filly.*
















http://photobucket.com/Bear-Bridge


----------



## Devon (Apr 16, 2012)

Very pretty show string you have there





Here are my two this year for AMHR

RHA Sultan Of Swing

2 Year old Over Stallion ASPC/AMHR

2011 AMHR National Top 5 Yearling











Martins Mardi Gras Jazztime Jubilee

ASPC/AMHR Over Sr Mare - First time showing.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 16, 2012)

<p><p>I'm hoping to make it to a show or two this year.. Here's the one I would like to get out at some point:

Cedar Fields Dukes Little Duchess (AMHA/AMHR black pinto 2 year old filly)

(we'll consider these before pics as I don't have any real recent ones yet)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 16, 2012)

and I would loooove to get my boy Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome back out


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 16, 2012)

I honestly dont know who my showstring is going to be LOL! I might end up having different ones for different shows just to see how everyone does.

Here are some that will more than likely be goin to most of the shows--Mostly R shows but hoping to go to some A shows too.

Arions Magnium P I A/R Senior stallion 32" Over halfway to his HOF in WCPD so hoping to finish it! Will show in Driving, Jumping, Liberty






Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic A/R Senior stallion 32", will be shown in halter, color, jumping?, liberty






Maple Hollows Magic Moment A/R 2 yr old mare, halter, color, liberty...2011 National Top Ten Mare Owned Bred and Shown by Exhibitor-Under






Maple Hollows Golden Magic A/R 2 yr old mare, halter, color, liberty






GMR Fooler Fooled Angie A/R senior mare, halter, color, and liberty. She is over halfway to her liberty HOF and hope to maybe start her jumping but want to check with the vet first as she had an injured knee from when we got hit by a storm last summer.






We also have several yearling fillies that we would like to have go to a few shows as well to see how they do, they will have to take turns as we cant show that number of horses in the same class ourselves LOL! Some others might get added or switched later but this is our for now show string


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 16, 2012)

We are also taking the year off from showing minis, but my son is lightly showing his Welsh pony, Lucy:


----------



## OutlawStyle (Apr 17, 2012)

My first mini baby born here, Lil Outlaws Supreme Dy No Mite






If I have time her sire Blue Ice Supreme Arrogance will be shown also.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 18, 2012)

While we are cutting back on the number of shows we are going to this year, our show string seems to have grown...lol We'll be rotating them (2 shows each for most; others will do all 3).

(Pics on bottom of post)

"Vista del Valle's Uno Confiado" (Khan)

3 yr old ASPC/AMHR stallion

(Black bay)

"Snowberry Farms Jet Set" (Jet)

5 yr old ASPC/AMHR gelding

(Grey)

"RFM Egyptian Kings Ransom" (Ransom)

6 yr old AMHA/AMHR gelding

(Silver dapple)

"Grassmere's Lil Fantasy 2nd" (Fantasy)

4 yr old ASPC/AMHR Mare

(Black Pinto)

"Caretta's Snow Star" (Snowball)

4 yr old AMHR Mare

(Palomino)

"Strasslein LVL Charlie's Rosa Bella" (Bella)

Yrlg. ASPC/AMHR Mare

(Palomino)

"Dale Ray's Str8fromtheheart Dot Com" (Heart)

Yrlg. AMHA/AMHR Mare

(Chestnut Pinto)


----------



## ohmt (Apr 18, 2012)

O Henrys Precious Pippa-AMHR 30.75" yearling filly. Halter, amateur, ans youth classes











O Henrys Tempest in a Teapot-A/R 26" yearling filly. Halter and liberty if I can catch her lol











O Henrys Magnifique Amour-A/R 28.5" yearling filly. Halter, youth, color, and liberty


----------



## ohmt (Apr 18, 2012)

DMH Buckeroos Golden Dream-A/R 27.25" sr stallion. Halter


----------



## MindyLee (Apr 18, 2012)

Heres my 3.

Silver Maples Zahara Supreme 3yr old mare

Miniature Dreamlands Misty "J" 14yr old mare

Little Kings Sentra Supreme 11yr old stallion


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Apr 20, 2012)

Stormy's Golden Timber Buck AKA "Timber"


----------



## topnotchminis (Apr 21, 2012)

This is my first year showing Tank in AMHR shows (Erica's Tanquery of WF). I got him late last year so we only attended local shows. Can't wait to get him in the ring! Our first show is a week away.

Here he is with Erica in 2010


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 23, 2012)

Well we're on the fence about showing this year, due to lack of time and money, but if we show here is our show string

Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer 33" Red Dun, 5 year old gelding









Funny Farms Crimson Knight 3 year old gelding. 29"









And then I have the chance to show my Welsh cross in a few halter classes and Liberty, "Mountain View's Catch of the Bay" 46" 13 year old gelding.


----------



## PaintNminis (Apr 28, 2012)

We are hoping to get our Feet Wet and go to our First Show or two this Season





If We go we will be Bringing

Desert Realms Bejeweled Design - aka: "Ember"

Sr Mare - Halter, Multi Color, Ammy- this is her "before Pic" she needs to lose some weight lol






and Desert Realms Ravus Elegantia - aka: "Toph"

Yearling Filly - Halter, Solid Color etc. another "before Pic"






& Then We have a Horse with a Trainer that will Hopefully be Going to Nationals





Zephyr Woods Cash Money

28" & Under Sr Stallion being shown by John Stacy of Sunrise Show Horses


----------

